# My baby looks pale when she sleeps- don't want to google!



## RedRose

My six week old baby tends to look pale while she's asleep.

Does anyone else notice their LO does the same thing?

I don't want to google as I'm sure it's nothing to worry about and I know I will end up scaring myself!


----------



## xpinkness87x

can't say I have noticed it... I think sometimes they go paler because they arent using engery iykwim?


----------



## smokey

Brian is quite olve sined so iv never realy notised.
Blood is pumped at a slower rate around the body while we are asleep so that might explain it.


----------



## mrsraggle

I just noticed that on Ellie actually - she's napping atm and looks quite pale. Sure it's fine :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Its normal as far as I am aware :)


----------



## amie-leigh

i think its normal morgan goes really pale when asleep but my OH says i do as well


----------



## RedRose

Thank you ladies, I feel happier about it now!


----------



## _Vicky_

Fynn did this all the time frightened the whatsits out of me as Sam didnt (its great having two to compare and contrast like that) I asked the HV and she said some babies breath a lot lighter while sleeping so the oxygen doenst get to the skin. Now he is bigger it doesnt happen so I guess like everything else they are getting used to living and it goes away with time xx


----------



## littlemunky

Nothing at all to worry about, it used to freak me out too but most of the time it just turned out to be the lighting he was in! My LO is naturally quite pale though so that probably doesn't help either!!


----------



## bobbybrewster

ralphy sometimes goes white as a sheet when he sleeps and his eyelids go quite pink, it seems to happen most when he goes into a really deep sleep. i've never worried about it at


----------



## RedRose

bobbybrewster said:


> ralphy sometimes goes white as a sheet when he sleeps and his eyelids go quite pink, it seems to happen most when he goes into a really deep sleep. i've never worried about it at

That's exactly what Lily looks like too. Glad other people have noticed it too!


----------



## Babynumber1

Yes my son does as well .x


----------



## mum2b2009

yep my LO goes white as a sheet..:flower:


----------



## smartie

OH and I used to say this about Callum a lot when he was teenie though I cant say I notice it so much these days


----------



## Zoex89x

My lo always goes more pale when she sleeps,when she was newborn i was constantly checking her but im used to it now,and when the weather was colder if we were out she used to go really pale and her eyelids went a pinky/purply colour.


----------



## pinklightbulb

I'm sure it's totally normal hun :hugs: If you're really worried you can always ask at next health visit xx


----------

